# NAP Bloodrunner Broadheads



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

From Review "sticky thread."


Trouthunter said:


> "RUN" Away.
> 
> I bought a 3-pack of these 100 grain heads to try because I thought the concept was a good one. I still think the concept is good but the manufacturing and quality control is horrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I bought a pack also to try out because I liked the concept also. However I tried them in my bow, my wife's bow, and my daughters bow with no less then 20 shots out of each bow. I was shooting into a Rhinhart 18 in 1 target and I had no problems with the heads or any screw falling out. I have since bought another pack to try out this year.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad they're working for you. 

Just be aware of the problem, from reading on the net and reviews of the head it's all too common of a defect. With a quality control problem like that, I'd never trust them to a deer.

TH


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Shot some through a series of sheets of cardboard before they hit the block target. Only a couple of times did the blades cut a hole in any of the sheets bigger than the closed broadhead. And shot them in the block target and measured them against 1 1/2" G5 magnums and the 1 1/2" fixed blade penatrated much better.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sent a total of 3 emails to NAP and never got a response. If the problems with the heads wasn't enough to keep me away their lack of customer service seals the deal for me on all of their products.

TH


----------

